# Lunar Eclipse



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Anybody watching the total lunar eclipse going on now? We can't see it in the USA, but you folks in South America, Europe, Africa, Asia and Australia should be able to. I'm watching it on the internet


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

It's all clouded over here...


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Sky is too cloudy now here in Switzerland Europe!


----------

